# Bear whistle



## Hankus (Dec 26, 2012)

I got a raw bear whistle. Now what do I do to clean an preserve it?


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 27, 2012)

I'd throw it in water for about a month , keeping the water changed out every other day , most of the junk will wash right of after it's been in the water a while ....


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 31, 2012)

Pardon my ignorance, But what the heck is a bear whistle?


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jan 2, 2013)

Do you mean a swizzle stick?

gt40


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 2, 2013)

bronco611 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, But what the heck is a bear whistle?



Barculum ...


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jan 3, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> Barculum ...


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 3, 2013)

PM sent ...


----------



## trial&error (Jan 3, 2013)

pm didn't help me I'll claim ignorance too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 3, 2013)

Similar to a coon toothpick...


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 3, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Similar to a coon toothpick...



Exactly.  Google "Baculum"


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jan 4, 2013)

My wife threw mine out when she found out it was a Swizzle stick for her.  It came from a Brown Bear.   

gt40


----------



## sgahunter (Jan 4, 2013)

Baculum


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 4, 2013)

k i got ya now LOL


----------



## doeverything4him316 (Jan 5, 2013)

whats a bear whistle?


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 6, 2013)

Usually DIXIE if it is a southern bear


----------



## woodyjim (Jan 7, 2013)

What is a bear whistle?!


----------



## dutchman (Jan 8, 2013)

bronco611 said:


> Usually DIXIE if it is a southern bear


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jan 12, 2013)

woodyjim said:


> What is a bear whistle?!



The bone taken out of a bears penus. If we had them we wouldn't need Viagra.  

gt40


----------



## hillbilly12 (Feb 7, 2013)

this


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 7, 2013)

hillbilly12 said:


> this



gosh hb12.....you've got a really big whistle right there.....


----------

